# AMILO M1425 kaputt



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo der lapptop geht irgent wie nicht mehr ! 
man kann ihn anmachen aber es kommt kein bild und der cpu lüfter loft auch nicht ! wo ich ihn so von meiner schwester bekommen habe habe ich ihn auch nochmal irgentwie zum laufen gebracht. fragt mich aber nicht wie ich habe ihn einfach angeschaltet und dann ging er aufeinmal ^^.aber leider war das das einzigste lebenszeichen von ihm. ich habe ihn mal auseinander genommen um bilder zu machen : D 

vllt könnt ihr mir ja sagen was damit sein könnte ... ich habe nix gesehen und fragt mich auch nicht was meine schwester damit gemacht hat. Sie selber sagt ja, er ging aufeinmal nicht mehr ... naja wer weiß. 

Ich würde ihn sehr gerne wieder in gang bringen da seine leistung für meine nutzung volkommen reichen würde . 

hier nochmal was zu den daten des laptops: 

Grafik : ATI Mobility RADEON 9700, 128mb speicher
Cpu : Intel Pentium M 72, Takt 1600 MHz
Ram : 512mb
 Festplatte : 40gb

Weitere anschlüsse : 1 x IEEE1394\n3 x USB 2.0 ports\n1 x S-Video\n1 x CRT\n1 x modem\n1 x LAN 4 in 1 flash card port SD/MS/MMC/MSPRO\n1 x type I/II PC Card slot (32 bit CardBus support)\n1 x line in\n1 x headphone out\n1 x microphone in\n1 x power supply\n1 x SPDIF (via head

wer noch mehr wissen möchte : Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M 1425 Datenblatt Notebook

würde mich sehr über eine klärende antwort freuen


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (29. Oktober 2009)

hat keiner ne idee ?


----------



## Kevoor (31. Oktober 2009)

Vorweg : Kenn mich mit Laptops nicht so aus aber ich habe da so ne Vermutung...

Kann es sein , dass der Lüfter nur defekt ist? Ich kenn von einigen Laptops nämlich das
der nicht Bootet wenn kein Lüfter / defekter Lüfter angeschlossen ist.
Je nach Buget einfach mal in ein Fachgeschäft bringen , die testen das dann alles durch .

Achso , hab da noch ne Vermutung .... lief der Laptop vorher sehr lange? Dann könnten kalte
Lötstellen oder nicht richtig gesetzte lötstellen die Verbindung unterbrochen haben , wie beim
ring of death der xbox360

mfg kleinheinz


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (1. November 2009)

der lapptop war schon bei so einem fachmann ! der konnte aber nix sagen außer für 50eu können wir ihn einschiken aber ob die was finden ist fragwürdig . ich habe noch so ein lüffi mit sonem anschluss liegen, weiß das der funzt ^^ probiere den mal aus. schreibe dann wieder !


----------

